# Changing Tranny fluid



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I often wonder why auto manufacturers never put a drain plug and an external oil filter on transmissions same as on an engine. It would sure make things alot easier. I realize tranny fluis gets changed way more infrequently, but it would be nice when the time came.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Cobra126 said:


> I often wonder why auto manufacturers never put a drain plug and an external oil filter on transmissions same as on an engine. It would sure make things alot easier. I realize tranny fluis gets changed way more infrequently, but it would be nice when the time came.


My wife's 2001 Saturn SC1 1.9SOHC/4A has an external, canister type filter. Makes the ATF change super quick, almost as quick as an oil change in a 2.2 Ecotec. Back me up Ecotec owners... cartridge filters FTMFW.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

If they did that, I would be much more inclined to change it more often.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> My wife's 2001 Saturn SC1 1.9SOHC/4A has an external, canister type filter. Makes the ATF change super quick, almost as quick as an oil change in a 2.2 Ecotec. Back me up Ecotec owners... cartridge filters FTMFW.


Not an a 2.0. that damn things buried under my s/c. adding the dual pass end plate made it a little easier once the factory intercooler fill neck was removed. 2.2 and 2.4 are cake though.


----------



## thundercabbage (Sep 29, 2009)

If they put a drain plug on there, no one would change the internal filter.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

thundercabbage said:


> If they put a drain plug on there, no one would change the internal filter.


Thats why he said they should have an external instead of internal


----------



## thundercabbage (Sep 29, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> Thats why he said they should have an external instead of internal


I got to stop reading this site at 1:30 in the morning..... brain just isn't there, miss a few important words. Just kinda figured not too many people would change it anyways, with those "flush" machines the quicky lube places have.

Sorry bout that, I'll go back to my corner.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

thundercabbage said:


> I got to stop reading this site at 1:30 in the morning..... brain just isn't there, miss a few important words. Just kinda figured not too many people would change it anyways, with those "flush" machines the quicky lube places have.
> 
> Sorry bout that, I'll go back to my corner.


Those 'flush' machines don't change the filter!!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

at the place i work at, the other day i changed fluid on a newer outback and had a drain plug and a oil type filter on it. it seemed different to me, but a hell of a good idea!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The Allison transmissions have an external filter.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Seriously, the external filters on some cars are awsome. But... honestly it isn't that hard to pull the pan once a year to realce the filter. I actually like that fact that I can drop the pan and see if there is any metal shaving on the magnet. It allows you to see if there is any potential wear you wouldn't find stuck in a canister filter too.


----------

